# Need Help In a C Program...Plz Help Me Out



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 2, 2009)

Define a structure called cricket that will describe the following information:
1. Player_Name
2. Team_Name
3. Batting_Avg

Using cricket declare an array of 50 elements and write a program to read the information about all the 50 players and print a team wise list containing names of players with their batting avg.

Guys I'm stuckd with this team wise printing part.

Say a user entered players of team in this manner
india-india-australia-pakistan-india-pakistan-australia

So I need to print 3 India players thn 2 australia players and than 2 Pak players.

Now a diff user can enter different team name and in different manner

So how shud i sort the array according to team name or simply print it team wise.

Plz help....


----------



## shri (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorting is one option. But involves a little bit of work.

Or you can do this:
Read the team name of the first structure. 
Compare this name with the rest of the structures
Print player name when the team names are matching


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 4, 2009)

shri said:


> Or you can do this:
> Read the team name of the first structure.
> Compare this name with the rest of the structures
> Print player name when the team names are matching



Well I tried this.......

But say......I insert the team name in the array in this sequence

Ind-Aus-Pak-Ind-Aus-Pak-Ind-Aus-Pak

Now all Ind gets printed....

Now I'm stuck how to get the Aus from that array and make sure that Ind doesnt gets printed again......


----------



## shri (Nov 5, 2009)

This is a crude solution. 

Maintain a flag array say is_printed[MAX_SIZE]. 
Initially all entries in the array are 0.
When a particular team player name is printed the corresponding index in the is_printed[] array is made 1.

Ex: ind-aus-pak-ind-aus-aus-pak  = 7 players
Before printing any : is_printed[] = {0,0,0,0,0,0,0}
After printing ind players: is_printed[] = {1,0,0,1,0,0,0}

Now, during the second iteration, when you need to print the aus players, do a check on the is_printed array and skip the structure for the index having a 1 in the is_printed array. i.e you'll skip the 0th nad the 3rd structure.


----------

